# Recommendations where to by stock



## spartan2381 (Nov 17, 2020)

Does anyone have any recommendations on where to buy stock materials online?


----------



## macardoso (Nov 17, 2020)

BuyMetal.com for aluminum

I hear that Xometry stock supplies is really competitively priced.

McMaster has a huge selection of small-than-full-bar materials, bigger than any other supplier I know, but you pay a 25-50% premium. Often worth it.


----------



## macardoso (Nov 17, 2020)

Welcome to HM!


----------



## Reddinr (Nov 17, 2020)

I use online metals in Seattle.


----------



## spartan2381 (Nov 17, 2020)

@*macardoso - *McMaster was the first place I checked and they did seem expensive. I'll take a look at BuyMetal and Xometry. Looking to learn how to operate a lathe so need to purchase some stock to practice on.

Thank you for the welcome 

@*Reddinr - *Haven't come across OnlineMetals, so thank you for that recommendations.

Any tips on type of stock to get to practice on?


----------



## JRaut (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi @spartan2381, welcome!

First place I usually look online is, strangely enough, eBay. I almost always find what I'm looking for on there, or something sufficiently close. No hassles, shipping price is known, no need to get quotes, no need to set up an account. Just a few clicks and it's done.

If I don't find it on eBay, I start looking at some of the other suppliers that folks have listed.


----------



## macardoso (Nov 17, 2020)

spartan2381 said:


> @*macardoso - *McMaster was the first place I checked and they did seem expensive. I'll take a look at BuyMetal and Xometry. Looking to learn how to operate a lathe so need to purchase some stock to practice on.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome
> 
> ...



When I did a side by side comparison, BuyMetals was slightly cheaper than similar online vendors for aluminum, but that was 2 years ago and things certainly could change. Alro was insanely expensive, even for their drops.

If it were me, I'd buy a few 3' bars of 1" 6061-T6 aluminum. Easy material to work with, very cheap, and useful later on if you have left overs. Stick to materials that you actually know the material spec on. Mystery steel is always garbage.

12L14 and 41L40 are good introductions to machining steel as they have additives to allow them to machine easier.

After that, start working with some 4140. It is a great material, useful for just about anything you want to make out of steel.

By the time you outgrow those, you'll know exactly what material you need for your projects.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 17, 2020)

I think it's worthwhile to check eBay as well.  I buy drops and small quantities from eBay fairly often and
find that I save money doing it.  Depends on what you need of course.  

I would say generally, if you want to save money, you have to shop around since prices vary a lot.  If you want it 
quick, Online Metals is a good choice since they usually ship the same day.


----------



## macardoso (Nov 17, 2020)

Aluminum Round Bar   6061-T6511   1" (A)
					

Aluminum Round Bar   6061-T6511   1" (A)




					store.buymetal.com
				




$9 per 3' bar. $15 flat rate shipping.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 17, 2020)

find a good scrap yard within reasonable driving distance. Spend a couple of hours wandering around and you'll find plenty of interesting stuff to get you started! Took 142lb to the yard last time I went, came back with 120lb


----------



## higgite (Nov 17, 2020)

Most of my online buying has been from speedymetals.com, onlinemetals.com and “6061dude” on ebay. Depends on what material I'm looking for and comparative prices.

Tom


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 17, 2020)

Hobby metals is nice for small stuff. They sell in 6" and 12" lengths and ship in fixed price priority mail boxes which keeps the cost of shipping down. You will quickly find that shipping can cost more than the metal. Since they are catering to hobbyists they tend to have some of the more unusual metals that we like. 

It looks like you are not far from Dallas, there must be some decent metal yards near you that you can check for cheap cut offs and scrap.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Nov 17, 2020)

I have bought a lot of material from 6061dude on ee bay.  Do a search for aluminum bar, then look at his store.  He usually has packages that are good deals. Here is one that is brass. 
Joe


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 17, 2020)

Try  steeldawg9061 on eBay.   His prices and selections are as good as I've seen, shipping is reasonable, and he made a custom cut of 4" 303 stainless for me that saved a bundle.   He's open to requests.


----------



## tjb (Nov 17, 2020)

Here are some ebay vendors I've used quite a bit.  If you look through their inventory, you can usually find pretty good deals on aluminum and brass.  I usually keep my ears open for local bargains on steel and buy it when I can.  But if I need something more quickly for a given project, I buy from a local welding shop - more expensive, but convenient.

Regards,
Terry





__





						alrometalsoutlet on eBay
					

Follow alrometalsoutlet on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



					www.ebay.com
				








__





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				








__





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## tjb (Nov 17, 2020)

tjb said:


> Here are some ebay vendors I've used quite a bit.  If you look through their inventory, you can usually find pretty good deals on aluminum and brass.  I usually keep my ears open for local bargains on steel and buy it when I can.  But if I need something more quickly for a given project, I buy from a local welding shop - more expensive, but convenient.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry
> ...



The third one tagged the wrong address.  Here's their ebay link:





__





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Regards


----------



## bill70j (Nov 17, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> I have bought a lot of material from 6061dude on ee bay.  Do a search for aluminum bar, then look at his store.  He usually has packages that are good deals.
> Joe


Agree with @Liljoebrshooter .  This guy has been selling on Ebay for a long time.  I have bought stuff - mostly aluminum stock -- from him for years.  You get exactly what he describes at a fair price with quick delivery -- and consistently so.  Agree that a visit to his store is worthwhile - he's got 5,000 items listed.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 17, 2020)

Yup, 6061dude and steeldawg on ebay, Hobby Metal Kits for the small stuff. If those don't cover it, I tend to go McMaster Carr after getting fed up with the shipping fees for Online Metals. Can't fault O-M otherwise, but doubling the cost of the metal in order to ship it just don't work for me.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 17, 2020)

If there is a local metal distributor, check with them. We have one in Redding (pop. 80,000). They have a remnant/drop rack with some good deals, and have a clearance sale once a month. Cutting and shipping charges are always the killers. Scrap metal dealers are also good, that's where machine shops dispose of their drops. The downside is you rarely know what you're getting.


----------



## maspann (Nov 17, 2020)

I just checked Google Earth and there is a Metals Supermarket in Kent (22029-70th Avenue South. Kent, _WA). _They are more expensive than scrap yard, but have great quality and will cut what you need. I usually by full lengths of materials from SSS Steel, but when I need small specialized items, Metals Supermarket is where I go.


----------



## FanMan (Nov 17, 2020)

As mentioned above, McMaster is great for  small pieces.  I've used Online Metals but their prices  aren't the  best.  Aircraft Spruce & Specialty is another good source, spruce is a very small part of their business nowadays.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 17, 2020)

If you're after small quantities of know materials McMaster-Carr is definitely worth looking at, their prices might not be the cheapest but I usually order other things from them that make it convenient. They don't give shipping costs up front but are usually very reasonable (I just got a package from them with a belt and 1ft of 12L14 and shipping was $7 for a total of ~$20.

One I didn't notice mentioned is your local machine shops. If they're open to it they often have off-cuts (don't call it scrap) that they'll sell very reasonably. And, they usually know what it is which is actually quite important when you're learning. An extra bonus is if you get to know them they can give you tips and do some small jobs for you that will be difficult or impossible in a modest hobby shop. My local guy in Elk Rapids also offered to order stock from Alro with their regular run and pass along the discount.

John


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 17, 2020)

FanMan said:


> -snip- spruce is a very small part of their business nowadays.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 17, 2020)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Yup, 6061dude and steeldawg on ebay, Hobby Metal Kits for the small stuff. If those don't cover it, I tend to go McMaster Carr after getting fed up with the shipping fees for Online Metals. Can't fault O-M otherwise, but doubling the cost of the metal in order to ship it just don't work for me.



I found with Online Metals, you really need to buy in quantity, stock up on some staple materials, don't just buy a little bit for a specific project. It also pays to do the hokey pokey with the shopping cart trying different amounts and lengths until you find the sweet spot to maximize the shipping weight without going past it into next price level.

I also found 6 foot lengths to be the most economical, that is the point where you get some better unit pricing and going longer than that you get hit with oversize package charges. As I recall the shipping rates start to flatten out with these longer lengths as well, I'm thinking they use a different shipper or maybe it moves them into a different category with their shipper. It has been about 2 years since I ordered from them (stocked up) so I might be off a bit on the lengths.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 17, 2020)

If you can find a local supplier that would be the best.  I have a local guy that I buy from.  He has a lot of product from when he has bought companies out.  I can buy aluminum and stainless for $1.50 a pound.  A lot of it is oddball stuff but it works for me.  You might be able to find something like that in your area if you search.


----------



## mickri (Nov 18, 2020)

So many suggestions that I decided to make a list.  Maybe this could be put at the start of the thread and I could periodically update the list as additional suggestions are made.

McMaster Carr
Buymetals.com
Xometery
OnlineMetals.com
Speedymetals.com
Metals Supermarket
Midwest Steel and Aluminum
Metals Depot


Ebay Sellers
6061dude
Steeldawg
Hobbymetalkits
Metalsremanents  I had a question about shipping and never got a response to my emails.


----------



## devils4ever (Nov 18, 2020)

I've been buying mostly from *onlinemetals.com* because they're fast and you can see the shipping cost up front. I've also bought from *6061dude *on eBay. In a pinch, I've bought from *McMaster-Carr* and *MSC*, too.

Lately, I've been turned onto *Midwest Steel*. They let you pick the exact size you need without customization charges which makes it cheaper. Plus, I don't have to spend time at my small bandsaw cutting things slowly to size! They are one of the cheapest around, but be prepared to wait. My first order took 2 weeks and I'm still waiting on my second (1 week so far).

I'll have to check out *Steeldawg *on eBay for some future projects.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 18, 2020)

There are a couple of Midwest Steel stores but I believe that this is the one you want.  Midwest Steel and Aluminum


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 18, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> I found with Online Metals, you really need to buy in quantity, stock up on some staple materials, don't just buy a little bit for a specific project. It also pays to do the hokey pokey with the shopping cart trying different amounts and lengths until you find the sweet spot to maximize the shipping weight without going past it into next price level.



Yup, that's what I used to do, but starting around spring this year it became cost-prohibitive. Either they changed shippers, or decided they were losing money on it. Even items whose shipping shouldn't change - like the 5-lb and 10-lb protoboxes - rocketed up.

Maybe they've rolled that back, but I doubt it. I can usually get material cheaper through McMaster-Carr or Ebay. The main advantage of ebay is that sellers are willing to just chuck metal into a flat-rate priority mail box; the other places want to make it all professional and overpackaged.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 18, 2020)

If I have a project and a BOM, then I use onlinemetals.  The shipping is reasonable for me based on location, but it still takes its bite out of my wallet.  I particularly enjoy the protoboxes, but sometimes it's a crap shoot.

There is a new materials division at a metal scrap yard just down the road.  If I am desperate for full-length new stock I can use them, but after a visit to their yard I concluded that I wouldn't waste taking a whiz on the proprietor's head if his hair was on fire.  I've never gone back (though I know where I'd go if I needed to score some meth).  Tacoma isn't that much further, plenty of industrial supply there.


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 20, 2020)

I have purchased from McMaster, Xometry and onlinemetals.  On eBay I have purchased from steeldawg9061 (steel stuff), 6061dude (6061!) and scotkrez (7075 drops).  All transactions went smoothly.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 21, 2020)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> find a good scrap yard within reasonable driving distance. Spend a couple of hours wandering around and you'll find plenty of interesting stuff to get you started! Took 142lb to the yard last time I went, came back with 120lb



Matt,

do not move to NYS, they would not allow you to walk around in a scrap yard, they take metal in, they don’t sell anything, once it hits the yard, it’s scrap to be processed. According to the 5 yds I know of, it’s all insurance related.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 21, 2020)

yeah, they didn't allow that in PA either. I miss my scrap yard in WA, that was even better than the one here in TX


----------

